# Canon eos 1n



## kevinfoto (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone know if canon eos 1n is full frame camera? Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 13, 2011)

kevinfoto said:


> Anyone know if canon eos 1n is full frame camera?


Yes.  It's 35mm.  All 35mm cameras are full frame.  That's actually why we call it "full frame"...  "Full Frame" = the same size as a 35mm frame.  (Which is 24x36mm.  It's called "35mm" because the film is 35mm wide.)




kevinfoto said:


> Any thoughts on it?


It's a good camera.


edit in case this isn't a joke-
I have a 1N RS (that's it in my avatar) - which is basically the same thing as a 1N, but with a pellicle mirror and a permanently attached drive booster/battery grip.

What did you want to know about them?


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 14, 2011)

New to film and just bought body for 90 bucks. So wanted feedback


----------



## den9 (Jul 14, 2011)

its a great camera, i bought one with a grip for 200, there is a bunch of custom functions on it, its a tank of a camera, i think its magnesium or some type of metal, with the booster you can shoot 8fps. this is 1 of 2 flagship slr cameras canon has made, this one was the first and retailed at 4-5 grand in 1994. 

heres a manual, read up on it, there are tons of custom functions, i think 22 total

Canon EOS-1n / RS instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer to use APS-C size film.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 14, 2011)

kevinfoto said:


> New to film and just bought body for 90 bucks. So wanted feedback


Sweet!  That sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 14, 2011)

den9 said:


> Canon EOS-1n / RS instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals


I can't remember where I found it, but I have a PDF of the manual (and also one of a parts catalog) that is all one file.  That Butkus link has the manual split into 3 different PDFs ... which is kind of annoying.

Found 'em ...

Parts Catalog:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.micro-tools.net%2Fpdf%2FCanon%2FEOS 1N RS.pdf&rct=j&q=1n rs parts catalog&ei=7P4eTraYHK-40AGP_KCtAw&usg=AFQjCNHVP9kbKZh3oLfKGYh0twQjmT9fZw&sig2=PnwMQHtuxzjDP8DIgjg&cad=rja

Manual (all in one PDF):
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww3.canon.de%2Fimages%2Fpro%2Ffot%2Fslr%2Fgeh%2Ffile%2FEOS_1_N_RS_eng_toc.pdf&rct=j&q=1n rs manual filetype%3Apdf&ei=XP8eTo2DJ8m00AGXt8DPAw&usg=AFQjCNH5kVTcnScsizWiWaWApYdARdcyiQ&sig2=W6CG_8peG2TQFZP5lubwtQ&cad=rja


edit
Crap.  That link for the parts catalog is for the 1N RS (which is different enough to make the parts catalog useless to you)...


edit again
Here you go - best I could find, lol...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9383961@N05/sets/72157623204756066/with/4272721766/



Also found this, which should be very useful to any Canon shooter:
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=356679

^^^Parts catalogs for a lot of Canon lenses and bodies.


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. You guys rock


----------

